# Condensation on screws



## hlywkar (Feb 7, 2017)

Never had this issue before.

Screws are condensating, making it impossible to finish. The compound will not dry properly. I woke up this morning to be able to see several circles around where screws are. If I touch it the compound comes right off. 

The area is properly vapour barriered. I think this is an issue with the cold transferring from outside, to the wood, to the screws. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Are you using heat..convection propane heaters have more moisture than k1 torpedo.if so open attic access and let it heat up attic..I do it to help tape dry


----------



## hlywkar (Feb 7, 2017)

It's an addition on a mobile home. It gets heat from the furnace. You think it needs more? It was -22 C out today, so I am sure that didn't help. 

Also, there's no way to tie in heat to the attic space. It's a 8 x 16 room addition with a separate attic than the rest of the building. The only route would be to somehow pipe heat into the soffit. I only see that as a last resort.

There is extra moisture coming from the basement. It has a heated crawlspace that is tied into the main. I'll be adding vapour barrier to the ground after winter. Until then I have the added issue of extra moisture coming into the system from the ground.

You think I need to just heat up the room long enough for the plaster to dry and paint to seal it? Once it is painted that should solve the issue? I have noticed areas that were once dry compound are now wet. The room seems to fluctuate depending on the humidity and heat inside and how cold it is outside.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Run a dehumidifier in the room


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Keep a window or two cracked to vent moisture. Seems like the outside walls must be colder than the rest of the area and high moisture is condensing on the coldest spot.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

hlywkar said:


> I have noticed areas that were once dry compound are now wet. The room seems to fluctuate depending on the humidity and heat inside and how cold it is outside.



Your mud froze ...Then thawed .. I'm guessing that's your biggest problem.


----------

